# Oval Turning chuck??



## Alan Sweet (Jul 2, 2015)

I read an article which included a picture of a turned bowl where the bowl was oval. The writer says he used a chuck designed to turn ovals. He says he turns oval picture frames with it.

Does any one have any information on such a chuck?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 2, 2015)

I've heard of folks doing ovals on a multi-axis chuck, but my brain would only support thinking that through for about 15 seconds before I tapped out...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 2, 2015)

You got me beat by 6.8 seconds

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 2, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> You got me beat by 6.8 seconds


I guess that actually means I am 45% slower than you


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 2, 2015)

hmmm lets see 15 seconds divided by the speed of light then multiplied by the inverse of Pi and raised to the 6.8 Power. ... Depends on the temperature. If its above 80 degrees you maybe 45% slower, if its lower than 80 then you are 55% faster. (That is if we normalized the world population.)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 2, 2015)

Alan this is not mine. It was turned by a Matt Hirvonen. We did a challenge over on WTU and this is what he posted for his part in the challenge. And yes he turned it using a oval chuck. He said a friend of his made the chuck, but they do sell them commercially.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 2, 2015)

Tried up loading a video on how it works, but am to dumb to figure it out. :)


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 2, 2015)

Well Matt Hirvonen made an excellent choice of wood for the turning. 

Do you have a link to him? My searches have not been fruitful. (Race car drivers, painters, Dynamic Flash instrumentation for fun and profit, Basic Life Support for Health Care Providers, ... ) No turners..

[ooops you are psychic..]


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 2, 2015)

Alan seeing as i can't get this to work for me. Try looking up Alan Lacer on turning oval platters over on u- tube.Yea i did it. LOL

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 2, 2015)

Well I did a You Tube search and did get a few hits on oval and elliptical chucks. In a few of the demos, I would say oval turning is not for the timid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2015)

I've got one of those chucks that came with my oneway but I've never played with it yet. Maybe time to break it out and see what it'll do. I have to wonder how well balanced it'll be and how much stress on the head bearings.....


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 3, 2015)

There was an article in Fine Woodworking some time ago about turning oval picture frames. I don't remember when it came out but I'd think you could find it in their index.


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 6, 2015)

I would caution anyone that is thinking of doing this to do it only with a very stout lathe. Turning out of balance blanks is enough of a force to tip even the heaviest of lathes...I can only imagine this would do the same. That said, I haven't done it, and don't know for certain.

Hey, Colin, if you try it and don't like it/don't want it, I'd be interested in it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 6, 2015)

One of the guys in my club has one... Kind of an expensive one-trick pony from my perspective.

I believe his is the Escoulen chuck.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 6, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> I would caution anyone that is thinking of doing this to do it only with a very stout lathe. Turning out of balance blanks is enough of a force to tip even the heaviest of lathes...I can only imagine this would do the same. That said, I haven't done it, and don't know for certain.
> 
> Hey, Colin, if you try it and don't like it/don't want it, I'd be interested in it...



I'll give it a whirl one of these days and let folks know what I think. Will probably be mid August before I get time to experiment though with orders and show season on my plate


----------

